# WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH FEDEX?????????



## yagyujubei (Nov 26, 2012)

I just got back from fedex with my tortoise I was shipping. They REFUSED to take him. Said I had to go to FedEx World Service Center 
6955 Engle Rd 
Middleburg Heights, OH. That's about an 80 mile round trip. I tried to call this location to verify, but got an 800 fedex number, and was told that fedex does not, and will not ship reptiles period. I said that that was simply not true, but she wouldn't believe me, and I had to hang up before I started screaming. Any ideas? This was a fedex staffed location that refused the shipment. I have emailed the buyer, but I hate to be made to look like a fool. I have also emailed shipyourreptiles.


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 26, 2012)

try UPS


----------



## dannel (Nov 26, 2012)

Email head office?


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 26, 2012)

My dad works at FedEx! All people are different and that person sounded just really stubborn. Shipyourreptiles shoul clear everything up.


----------



## Neal (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought the only place you could drop off live reptiles to ship via FedEx was their World Service Centers? That or pay extra to have a truck pick it up?

The FedEx shops in shopping centers (usually a FedEx Kinkos around here) are privately owned and usually set the rules which always prohibit the shipping of live animals. At least, at every such store I have asked has said this.


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 26, 2012)

Shipyourreptiles site says go to fedex staffed, which I did. I was there around 6:10, and the truck was being loaded, and still they refused.


Neal said:


> I thought the only place you could drop off live reptiles to ship via FedEx was their World Service Centers? That or pay extra to have a truck pick it up?
> 
> The FedEx shops in shopping centers (usually a FedEx Kinkos around here) are privately owned and usually set the rules which always prohibit the shipping of live animals. At least, at anyone I have ever asked.




He doesn't work in Medina, does he?


mattgrizzlybear said:


> My dad works at FedEx! All people are different and that person sounded just really stubborn. Shipyourreptiles shoul clear everything up.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 26, 2012)

No he works in Cleveland. He works downtown Cleveland from Hopkins airport. Sorry


He used to work there. Did you try shipping it ground because you may need to try express.


Where did you try to ship him at?


----------



## Baoh (Nov 26, 2012)

I use Reptiles Express and go to the the World Service Center nearest to me.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 26, 2012)

When you print the label using SYR, you are also supossed to print that little red label that has the number for the FedEx employee to call (I think it is the FedEx live animal desk), if they have any questions. 

I have been refused once at a location that I had shipped dozens of times previously. Just one moron employee, and there was nothing I could do to convince him. I started going to a different location, and haven't had a problem. Yet.


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 26, 2012)

I showed her the label, and she looked at it with a blank stare, and said "no"


JeffG said:


> When you print the label using SYR, you are also supossed to print that little red label that has the number for the FedEx employee to call (I think it is the FedEx live animal desk), if they have any questions.
> 
> I have been refused once at a location that I had shipped dozens of times previously. Just one moron employee, and there was nothing I could do to convince him. I started going to a different location, and haven't had a problem. Yet.


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow. I've never had this problem with FedEx. Somebody should tell all the animal wholesalers that FedEx doesn't ship live animals. They all do it every day and I don't think any of them know this. They certainly don't mind RECEIVEING live animals at your local FedEx.

I had a couple of problems when trying to ship roaches. Instead of saying what was in the box, I would just write "Live Feeder Insects" on the box. Sometimes they would still ask and I'd just point to the writing and raise my eyebrows. I'd shipped dozens of boxes over a few weeks and then one day some idiot behind the counter would tell me "Oh. We don't DO that." I'd say, "Yes you do." and show the brainiac half a dozen recent shipping recepits. "I'm sorry sir, I can't accept that package." "Yes you can."

Sorry you are experiencing this problem my friend.


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 26, 2012)

Medina refused it. Tomorrow, I'll have to go to Middleburg Hts. It's going Priority overnight.


mattgrizzlybear said:


> No he works in Cleveland. He works downtown Cleveland from Hopkins airport. Sorry
> 
> 
> He used to work there. Did you try shipping it ground because you may need to try express.
> ...







What irritates me, and I use that term VERY lightly, is that I spent time researching this and following the instructions I was given to AVOID any problems. Now, again, I will have to re package him, and drive 80 miles round trip, still not sure just what will happen.


Tom said:


> Wow. I've never had this problem with FedEx. Somebody should tell all the animal wholesalers that FedEx doesn't ship live animals. They all do it every day and I don't think any of them know this. They certainly don't mind ARECEIVEING live animals at your local FedEx.
> 
> I had a couple of problems when trying to ship roaches. Instead of saying what was in the box, I would just write "Live Feeder Insects" on the box. Sometimes the would still ask and I'd just point to the writing and raise my eyebrows. I'd ship dozens of boxes over a few weeks and then one day some idiot behind the counter would tell me "Oh. We don't DO that." I'd say, "Yes you do." and show brainiac half a dozen recent shipping recepits. "I'm sorry sir, I can't accept that package." "Yes you can."
> 
> Sorry you are experiencing this problem my friend.


----------



## Baoh (Nov 26, 2012)

As it was told to me by Fed-Ex, one is supposed to be a certified-by-the-company live animal shipper in order to ship live animals via their services. I, too, had done so without problems and was surprised when I was refused earlier this year. I signed up with Reptiles Express and everything was fine as long as I turned it in at a World Service Center, used a particular shipping speed, and adhered to packaging guidelines (these were already in effect by me since the beginning). They said my previous experiences were exceptions and I probably dealt with employees who were either unaware of the rules for live animals or who were too busy to care. By letting Reptiles Express handle the label generation, I actually save some money compared to when I sent on my own and Fed-Ex has them on their approved live animal shipper list/database (the ladies I deal with always look the company up) and that never gets refused for me. Win-win as I see it, given the requirements stated to me. I pay less, have the tracking number ready for the client/buyer before I even drop the animal off, and the hand-offs are now extremely efficient for me. The last truck at the one I go to leaves at 8pm, so I tend to get there somewhere between 6pm-7:30pm so that the animals are not in transit for much longer than they need to be.

I know they also arrange for pick up options, but I never use them.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 26, 2012)

Medina isn't a world center.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Nov 26, 2012)

My suggestion is to plan a little extra time and MAKE them call the number provided by Ship Your Reptiles. If you have contacted SYR, they will make it right. What a pain and stress for you in the mean time. I have shipped dozens of tortoises with them and never had any issues. It must have been some uninformed person at that location.


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 27, 2012)

After a driver refused to accept my live reptile shipment I made several calls to FedEx. I was told that FedEx will not ship reptiles from uncertified senders. Also that an individual could not become certified, period. You must be a buisiness. This was after making several shipments with them over many years, the last the month prior. 

Since they have let me know they do not want my buisiness, I do not give it to them. Even for a non reptile related shipment. 

I use UPS or Delta Pets First service. They are both reliable.


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 27, 2012)

I will drop him off this evening at their world center, but I think I will open a UPS account then. Postage was already purchased, and the label on the box that they refused. This just makes me look stupid to the buyer. A driver pickup will mean an extra 5 hours in the box, which I would rather not do. They treat customers this way because we put up with it. The postage was $80, and they act like they're doing me a favor.


Benjamin said:


> After a driver refused to accept my live reptile shipment I made several calls to FedEx. I was told that FedEx will not ship reptiles from uncertified senders. Also that an individual could not become certified, period. You must be a buisiness. This was after making several shipments with them over many years, the last the month prior.
> 
> Since they have let me know they do not want my buisiness, I do not give it to them. Even for a non reptile related shipment.
> 
> I use UPS or Delta Pets First service. They are both reliable.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2012)

I like Benjamin's attitude...if they don't want my business, I'll go elsewhere. I've not had any trouble shipping turtles and tortoises through UPS.

And Dennis, I don't think it makes you look foolish at all. Its simply another feather in the stupid cap that big business wears...not you.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 27, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> I just got back from fedex with my tortoise I was shipping. They REFUSED to take him. Said I had to go to FedEx World Service Center
> 6955 Engle Rd
> Middleburg Heights, OH. That's about an 80 mile round trip. I tried to call this location to verify, but got an 800 fedex number, and was told that fedex does not, and will not ship reptiles period. I said that that was simply not true, but she wouldn't believe me, and I had to hang up before I started screaming. Any ideas? This was a fedex staffed location that refused the shipment. I have emailed the buyer, but I hate to be made to look like a fool. I have also emailed shipyourreptiles.



I can solve your problem. I live in northeast Ohio and I'll take your tort. Then you don't have to ship!  JK of course.

I don't blame you for being frustrated. I agree to take your business elsewhere if they are going to be difficult.


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 27, 2012)

We have great success with FedEx.... They do have steps you have to take (becoming certified to ship live animals, or going thru ShipYourReptiles), but they are on time more often than UPS when I was using UPS (I used UPS a lot for years, and I think FedEx has done a better job). We get better rates out of FedEx on our account, also than UPS was able to do. The FedEx drivers are more consistent here so they learn the patterns and know me where it seemed like UPS was different 3 or 4 times a week, often showing up for the pick up hours early or just not coming at all. Like Neal said, most the small FedEx/Kinkos stores are privately owned and often refuse the shipments, but calling a pick up should get you around this problem, and you can schedule the pick up later in the day. At my house, they'll come as late as 3 PM (we're kinda at the edge of town) if we schedule it by about 1:30 PM. A few extra hours in the box won't hurt them, believe me. Commercial address pick ups are cheaper than residential also, if you can ship from work, etc. We have one of the major Las Vegas FedEx hubs right across the street from where I work, so I bring the torts with me in the morning and pack them at the end of my work day and drop off on the way home (as late as 6 PM at this location).


----------



## Neal (Nov 27, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> ... but I think I will open a UPS account then.



Do you have a UPS hub close to you? I have run into the same issues with UPS. They won't accept live animal shipments at the little stores, I have to take them to their customer service HUB.


----------



## Baoh (Nov 27, 2012)

I have had even nastier experiences with UPS, although this may come down to the individual clerk. He would not look me in the eyes, call the number of the UPS contact person I had to verify authorization to ship, or accept the package at the time. I do not ship through them as a result. As for receiving deliveries, UPS often comes late (maybe ten to twenty-five percent of the time) and sometimes has even missed delivery by an entire day (twice). Fed-Ex usually delivers (to me) significantly earlier in the day than expected for the stated deadline. I am sure a portion of this has to do with the routes and what not, but I am best served at present by Fed-Ex.


----------



## CGKeith (Nov 27, 2012)

I have had the problems with UPS.

I use SYR and my local private owned FedEx drop off spot is great. They always ask what I am shipping each time I go in and ask more questions about whatever it happens to be.

Seems like the majority of problems are just with individual people behind a counter that don't know what they are doing or don't care.


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 27, 2012)

Just got back, he's enroute. The people at this fedex were very friendly. Maybe they're alright after all. I like the late drop off time (8:30) and they say he'll be in California at 10:30 AM. We shall see.


----------



## wellington (Nov 27, 2012)

Hope all goes well for the little one. Good luck. BTW, glad they were nice to you.


----------

